# When Graphic Artists Get Bored



## jkath (May 9, 2005)

Here's the first half (too many photos for one posting)
Love the cow!


----------



## texasgirl (May 9, 2005)

OMG, Jkath, those are GREAT!!!


----------



## pdswife (May 9, 2005)

These are really great!   Love Mr. Aligator and the girl swimming down the road.


----------



## crewsk (May 9, 2005)

The cow is great!! TC likes the one of the guy on the boat with the shark under it.


----------



## Maidrite (May 9, 2005)

GREAT WHITE PICTURE IS MY LUCK !!!!! All I can say is I hope he is hungry,   .
    Yea jkath these are great !


----------



## middie (May 9, 2005)

wow my mom would love the cow lol


----------

